# Fulton County



## C.J. (Sep 1, 2011)

Ill go ahead and start this up


----------



## Jcon87 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well i've seen deer all 4 times i've gone out over these few weekends. Killed two does and almost a nice 8pt didn't get close enough. Going out this sunday will keep posted. Deer movement has been great!


----------



## urban hunter90 (Oct 3, 2011)

deer have been moving better in the mornings for me


----------



## Jcon87 (Oct 9, 2011)

Saw 3 small bucks saturday am and 1 doe. Tonight I saw nothing must have been the wind. Where is everyone from fulton need to be charming in on the forum!


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 10, 2011)

Lost my honey hole in Fulton.  It looks like I just scored a 5 acre tract for the month of November only.


----------



## C.J. (Oct 10, 2011)

We had two small 8’s fighting under us Sunday night, shot a doe Saturday night and saw around 8 sat night. Bucks were still traveling together but should break apart. soon. I’ll post the video of the doe on here later tonight.


----------



## C.J. (Oct 26, 2011)

rattled in an 8 point looking to fight last night around 7


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 27, 2011)

Went last Saturday, saw 2 spikes.  Should be heating up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 31, 2011)

I went Sunday Morning and saw around 10 deer.  One small buck, one good buck, and 8 does.  The bucks were cruising but not chasing.  Good morning.


----------



## C.J. (Oct 31, 2011)

I had young bucks chasing all over me sunday night, could smell the bucks in the area walking in.


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 1, 2011)

Saw a nice even six pt sun. Am but nothing in the pm. In a ground blind in a swamp will update later....


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 2, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## GAdeerhunter78 (Nov 2, 2011)

big boys are starting to get on their feet, saw a decent 130 with a doe yesterday afternoon


----------



## bdillard (Nov 2, 2011)

GAdeerhunter78 said:


> big boys are starting to get on their feet, saw a decent 130 with a doe yesterday afternoon



where abouts in fulton..


----------



## devin25gun (Nov 3, 2011)

Saw a great 9 pt 2.5 yr old sat morn and 6 more bucks that morning all checking scraps.   Saw alot of does eating heavy on white oaks in hardwoods right now.  Saw slow movement in the evening except with movement in early pm around 4.   Saw another 10 pt 140 class sun morning running does hot and heavy.  Was already swelled up and chasing hard.  Bucks are getting ready now and coming out.  All six hunters with us had run in with great bucks and lots of does all in hardwoods.  Almost that good time again.  Im in the S. fulton side right out of palmetto ga.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 3, 2011)

Saw some chasing going on last night myself on the way home from work.  It will be on for the next week.  Get in the woods any chance you get.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 7, 2011)

Have not seen much chasing in my neck of the woods.  Anybody?


----------



## C.J. (Nov 7, 2011)

saw 6 different bucks this morning, two fighting over a doe. biggest was a decent 8 (120) all on there feet looking for does


----------



## Golightly (Nov 12, 2011)

*Crossbow Hunters in North Fulton*

If you crossbow hunt in North Fulton look in the Bowhunting Forum and look at my other post.


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 13, 2011)

Pretty sure I just shot my first buck. He was huge I shot like 5 min ago and I think I heard him crash. There's a doe under me right now that came in as he ran off how long should I wait to go see? Holy crap I can hardly breathe...


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 13, 2011)

*mine from fulton from friday*

from friday my 13


----------



## urban hunter90 (Nov 13, 2011)

camo ninja u find him?


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

Taporsnap77 said:


> from friday my 13



Way to go Warren! Bet you can't guess who I am, I'll give you a clue... I used to be able to kick your butt when I was in high school lol


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes sir I got him he didn't run 25 yds 8 pt with one broken so a 7 1/2 I guess lol my first buck though. I'll put pics up whe. I figure out how. Woooohooooo!!!!


----------



## C.J. (Nov 14, 2011)

didnt see anything sunday morning, saw 13 last night with small bucks chasing, decided to stick one more doe before the rut comes in


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

I just saw the biggest buck ever from my blind I don't know how to score them but this thing had antlers about 3 ft wide he never gave me a shot and I'm in a blind do you guys think I should sit until dark or go grab a climber and post it up somewhere near???


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Camo*

Het Camo. Where part of the county are you in?


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 14, 2011)

What area are you in, and we could tell you.


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

A crappy dog house in a swamp


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

Alpharetta


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 14, 2011)

He's back and so am I


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 14, 2011)

*bust him*

good luck. hope you get him!!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 15, 2011)

Any news.  Did you see him again?  Did you get a shot on him?


----------



## Camo ninja (Nov 15, 2011)

He crossed through the thick one last time yesterday but never gave me a shot. I don't have to work until tomorrow so I'm on him again today. Wish me luck


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 15, 2011)

nah who are you camo ninja i dunno i dont remember getting beat up too often in high school allthough it did happen a few times im sure lol


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Nov 15, 2011)

heres a few more pics of my lucky day fellas mckmicken greened him gross 165 4/8 sandy 166 2/8 just dang proud tho lol!


----------



## bow stopper (Nov 15, 2011)

*camp creek*

Saw 14 off camp creek on Saturday. Some does still paired up...button chasing a doe...spike chasing a doe. Finally, saw a nice buck but he was with a doe in a thicket...just wouldn't step out for a clear shot.


----------



## Jcon87 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hunted wed-saturday in north Fulton. Saw several small bucks cruising throughout the day a min of 15. Saturday am saw 2 monsters chasing in a field had does flying around my stand unfortunately couldn't get anything close enough for a shot.Had on doe sat am run around my stand in circles for about 5 minutes without anything even behind her definitely entertaining. They are definitely on the move!


----------



## SouthernYankee (Nov 22, 2011)

Taporsnap77 said:


> from friday my 13



...


----------



## C.J. (Nov 28, 2011)

Saturday saw two decent bucks bedded down in the same field together, Sunday afternoon had 3 bucks chasing one doe biggest prob around 130. rough weather this weekend.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 28, 2011)

I hunted Saturday, and did not see a deer.  I have not seen rut sign in North Fulton.  Maybe I missed it.


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw some 2ndary rut going on this past weekend.  I believe we have had a slow trickle rut, but in my area, things are heating up.


----------



## smackdown51 (Dec 15, 2011)

saw a nice one last saturday but got nervous when he smelt the scent i put out. maybe its fixin to get hot


----------



## C.J. (Dec 16, 2011)

had 2 bucks chasing a doe yesterday night, swollen neck black tarsals. this is the weirdest rut I have ever seen in a while


----------



## brownhounds (Dec 16, 2011)

I am in a chess match with a good one.  I hope to get him before the season is over.  I normally dont hunt much in Jan. but with this rut, I might.


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok Fulton Friends, we still have more than 30 days of bow hunting in our county. Anyone have any reports . I hunted yesterday eve in s fulton. Quick hunt, slipped outta work at 4 and into a ground blind at a small food plot. Has a south wind and most sign indicates that the deer enter from the south so I just threw on my camo jacket and went into the blind in my street clothes and rubber boots. Bad choice. About 30 minutes of shooting light left, bow in hand, watching the south side of the plot with great anticipation and a deer blows behind me!!!! The sound was so loud that the deer must have been within 10 yards of my blind. Dang.
On a good note, at least there was movement durring shooting hours. Its been SLOW the last 10 days


----------



## solocamslayer (Dec 21, 2011)

I had the best hunt last weekend that I've had all season, had a young doe in heat that brought a bruiser by me. Saw rut activity Saturday and Sunday with a lot of deer on their feet.


----------



## BooneDavis (Dec 31, 2011)

so whats the deal can u bow hunt  all of Fulton or just north of hwy92????? i have good spot but its south of 92 in Atlanta. can i bow hunt all of January.


----------



## swamp (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes all of Fulton till Jan. 31st


----------



## solocamslayer (Jan 3, 2012)

Saw 8 bucks tonight and shot a doe, they were on the move. No shooters but a nice 10 that would go 120's I passed. It was cold!


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Jan 5, 2012)

Enjoyed a good eve hunt yesterday in s fulton. Saw 4 bucks, One a nice 2 1/2 yr old 8, just inside his ears, nice but not a shooter. They came directly under my stand, feed in the little gas line food plot for 10 minutes in front of me. There are 3 fresh scrapes and two fresh rubs within 60 yrds of the stand. The bucks are still looking for ht does


----------



## C.J. (Jan 18, 2012)

buddy in Gwinnett had deer chasing under him the other night, headed to the stand in the AM


----------



## brownhounds (Jan 19, 2012)

Let us know how your hunt goes.  I am debating on wehter onr not to go on Saturday AM.


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, I had a buddy in gwinnet that saw a good buck breed a does the other night, all about 60 yrs away, mounted her 3 times, stud!


----------



## Camo ninja (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone see any action this weekend?


----------



## C.J. (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone seen any sheds


----------



## Mike7474 (Feb 18, 2012)

I am new to the area and would greatly appreciate if any of you guys could point me in the direction of some avilable land or clubs to join in the area.  Thanks


----------



## C.J. (Feb 24, 2012)

Mike7474 said:


> I am new to the area and would greatly appreciate if any of you guys could point me in the direction of some avilable land or clubs to join in the area.  Thanks


not too many clubs left, you pretty much have to own land or know someone that does to hunt Fulton


----------

